
Ask HN: Best resources to get acquainted with the startup ecosystem in NYC? - yudisboris
What resources would the HN community recommend to best acquaint oneself with the startup scene in New York City? What are the best avenues to meet and connect with entrepreneurs for someone who is brand new to the area?
======
jfc
A couple of things that might help you get started:

New York Tech Meetup (now the New York Tech Alliance) -
[https://nytm.org/](https://nytm.org/) (meetups happen monthly; events happen
regularly, check the site for the schedule)

Co-working spaces in NYC - there are new ones popping up (and shutting down)
all the time throughout different parts of the city. Probably easiest to
search for co-working spaces near where you live. I haven't been to any in
awhile, but a Google search should get you a decent list.

New York Tech Week - [http://techweek.com/newyork-
schedule/](http://techweek.com/newyork-schedule/) (this happens in the fall,
but you can still get an idea of popular companies and people from the speaker
list. More of an information source.)

~~~
yudisboris
Thanks! These are all very useful.

